# Anyone have Robocop - Criterion Collection?



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

If so where did you get it and how much? I've been looking all over the net for it and have come up empty. I would really like to avaid Ebay and Half for this one.


----------



## spanishannouncetable (Apr 23, 2002)

I had it.

Hastings.com had it priced for $9.95 a couple of years ago and I jumped on it 

I recently sold it for $40 on Half.com. The transfer was non-anamorphic and this Criterion release is over-rated anyway, so I sold it while the price was right. I'll wait and pick up the anamorphic director's cut coming (someday) from MGM.


----------

